# Did you work RAEM on the amateur bands?



## Worldspan (Jan 2, 2012)

Ernst Krenkel was a radio operator at Soviet polar stations and on an Arctic icebreaker, the SS Chelyuskin, callsign RAEM. When the ship became trapped and crushed in 1933, the crew escaped to the ice and Krenkel maintained radio contact with the rescuers from a tent. As recognition of his efforts he was subsequently allowed to use the call RAEM on the amateur bands.

It was strange to hear the call RAEM and there was always a pile-up. I worked him once on 20m and his is one of the few QSL cards that I kept when I dismantled my station before moving house.

In the late 1970s my wife took a student group to Moscow and I went along. While we were there, I visited the Moscow club HQ (Box 88). I think the station was called the 'Ernst Krenkel memorial station' but I don't remember the call. The guys at the station welcomed me warmly but (unsurprisingly) didn't let me go on the air even though I had my UK licence with me.

Go to (http://hamgallery.com/Tribute/RAEM/krenkel.pdf) to read the story of Ernst Krenkel that has been written up by G3ZPF and RW3GA.

W


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Great story, thanks.


----------

